

Programming languages ranking for the First half of 2014 - tosh
http://blog-pro.codingame.com/2014/06/codingame-programming-languages-ranking-1st-half-2014.html

======
tosh
From the comments:

> […] size of balloons corresponds to the popularity (and x-axis has no
> meaning).

